# containers



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Where do you all get your plastic containers for soft cheese for resale or storage? Like the clear ones you get at the deli in a grocery store or the like? I am thinking about making some sort of soft (easy) cheese to sell and am trying to figure out what to put it in!


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sully, we got our containers from one of our customers...He owns a luncheon and purchases those 'deli' containers by the truck load so we got an excellent price on a box of 400. They are clear with a fold over clear lid and they hold 6 oz of cheese.

Check with any local bakery or luncheon to see if they'll sell you a case.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Packaging is the bane of the cheese-maker, my personal nightmare. The deli containers you speak of did not really work well for me. I have since switched to 5oz Solo sauce bowls and lids. Very cheap and I have found they work well and are pleasing to look at. www.waresdirect.com

SCC DSS5 for the bowls
SCC LDSS5 for the lids

I vacuum seal bowl, cheese and lid to extend shelf life to a month or more.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are several restaurantonline.com type places, all sell solo containers, you can purchase 25, 50 or thousands and save money. I get my cupcake containers there for my cupcake soaps


----------



## Dee Kennerly (Apr 7, 2010)

*Deli Containers*

I package cheese for myself and friends and family. After making the cheese, it is put in the freezer for use later. The containers I found that worked best for me are round deli containers that come in 8, 16, and 32 oz. sizes. They are translucent, the lids snap on air tight, and when the cheese is gone, the containers are used for leftovers and such in the fridge and the freezer. The lids recess a little so when I pack 1 pound of cheese in a 16 oz. container the lid sits right on the top of the cheese. I use the 32 oz. to hold milk and it can freeze or if fresh the lids are water tight and it won't spill.

I found three places that I have bought from and they all are great for ordering. The differences are in their shipping charges. Webstaurant.com is great, but in my location, their shipping charges for large cases is high. Uline.com is reasonable and the orders get to me quickly. But my favorite is Stewart's Packaging. They are located near me, so shipping is reasonable, service is great, I receive my cases in one or two days, and when I contacted them by phone with questions, they were very helpful. They also sell the containers in combo units, lids included. The lids fit all the sizes. They also carry items I use in my antique shop.
http://www.stewartspackaging.comdelicontainercombopaks.aspx


----------

